# Oberon Covers and a moral dilemma!



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

OK, so basically I'm mostly vegan and try not to buy leather products whenever possible.  But I really need a new cover for my K1 (ok, I'm just utterly bored with the original one although it has served me well up to this point).  I have fallen in love w/ the Oberon Celtic Hounds cover.  I think I want the wine but I saw the saddle one and it was gorgeous, too!  So, I need some moral support/justification here. lol  I mean, can I get a fake leather Oberon? I don't think so!  Any encouraging words to help me get past the guilt?  

So the questions are:

Dead cow or no dead cow?
Wine or saddle?
Corner Straps or Velco?  

I like the corner straps but they cover the corner buttons on the K1 which seems like it would be annoying.  I heard Oberon was addressing this, is this fixed now?


----------



## jkent (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't address all your issues but as the owner of a K1 I can tell you that the corners make no difference when it comes to using the Alt and font buttons.  Just push as usual.  As for color, that is a very personal choice.
I am a wanna be vegan but for this cover, I went as a vegetarian and purchased it.  My rather lame justification is that Oberon is not slaughtering cows to get their skins.  No flames please, I know it's lame but I really wanted the cover.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The only problem with the corner straps is that one of them covers the USB port.  So you have to take it out of the case when you connect it to your computer.  And you have to slip off the corner bungee to get to the switches on the back.
Honestly, the straps over the Alt and aA buttons don't make much difference.  It's easy to press the buttons through the strap.  I thought it would bother me, but it didn't.
No answer on the leather issue, but they are a small company with great customer service and everything is handmade in the USA.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi racemup,
I have the Celtic Hounds cover in wine and it is GORGEOUS. Such a rich, luxurious color, subtle but with a bit more "pizzazz" than saddle. Can't recommend it highly enough! 

My cover has corners, and I strongly prefer those to velcro. I push the corner buttons right through the corners, with no problem at all. Velcro I've had problems with (with a different brand of cover) and I will never use it with my Kindle again.

OK, so that's my response to two of your questions. As to the first, that's the most important and hardest to answer, and also very much your call. It sounds like your veganism is a bit, um, flexible. Guess it comes down to whether an Oberon cover is important enough and non-substitutable (?) enough for you to accept this use of leather. If you decide it's not, M-edge makes its very good covers in faux leather, and most Strangedog covers are all fabric. I'm sure there are other options too.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

As a former vegan, if you go with the dead cow expect to be shunned by your fellow vegan friends. You won't get any grief from me though, I can't throw stones as I'm no longer vegan and own an Oberon and am considering a journal cover too LOL


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

jkent said:


> I am a wanna be vegan but for this cover, I went as a vegetarian and purchased it. My rather lame justification is that Oberon is not slaughtering cows to get their skins. No flames please, I know it's lame but I really wanted the cover.


You won't get any flames from me! That's how I am feeling about it, too!  I have one (just one) pair of shoes that I "cheated" for. They were just so fabulous!

The deaths are the result of supply and demand and I *think* that leather is a by-product of the meat industry so the cow gotten eaten either way. At least I think that's true. I'm pretty sure cows are NOT killed for the skin and the meat is just a happy co-incidence.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Cherie,
Thanks for the info!  I didn't know anyone else here had one.  Would you mind posting pics of it?  I'd LOVE to see yours.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Buy Pidgeon's cover.  Her hubby killed the cow (and the Kindle) a long time ago.

This is recycling.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

raccemup said:


> You won't get any flames from me! That's how I am feeling about it, too!  I have one (just one) pair of shoes that I "cheated" for. They were just so fabulous!
> 
> The deaths are the result of supply and demand and I *think* that leather is a by-product of the meat industry so the cow gotten eaten either way. At least I think that's true. I'm pretty sure cows are NOT killed for the skin and the meat is just a happy co-incidence.


That is a reasonably effective rationalization. Enjoy your cover! LOL


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> That is a reasonably effective rationalization.


I thought so, too. LOL


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

There's one for sale for $40


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Jenni said:


> There's one for sale for $40


A wine celtic hounds? WHERE?

A used cover would be AWESOME because like Dori said, this is recycling and I'm not adding to demand and that is far lower on the guilt scale for me. Not to mention easier on my fake leather wallet, too! lol


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Go to the buy and sell section of the forum, but rasputina already pm'd the poster. It won't hurt to pm her and see.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

raccemup said:


> A wine celtic hounds? WHERE?


Sorry! I posted it and it got snapped up in less than a minute!


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh no problem, thanks anyway!  I posted a Wanted ad there so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Sorry I saw it listed and jumped. I'd been wanting that exact cover for awhile and couldn't pass up the deal.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Sorry I saw it listed and jumped. I'd been wanting that exact cover for awhile and couldn't pass up the deal.


Oh, I'm glad for you! I'm still in "moral dilemma land" I hope you enjoy it! Please post pics when you get it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I will, thanks for being so gracious.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I will, thanks for being so gracious.


No problem! Let me know if you find a great skin that works with it, too. That's the next big decision! Will this ever end?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I haven't seen any really good celtic style skins. I think it would need a custom one to do it justice.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

racemup,
I'd love to post photos but I'm not good at camera-to-computer stuff and don't have (or want) a flickr or photobucket account. Sorry I'm no help on that score! 

Cherie


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon posted beautiful photo in her "ad".


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Leather comes from both the meat industry and other ways but no, cows are not raised nor killed soley for their skins. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I would love to be as strong as you. I think you have great morals just for the fact that you resisted this long.  

Seriously I do not think you would be wrong morally for getting an Oberon cover. I agree with the others that say the cow would not be killed for their skin alone. 

I think you are an amazing person for being vegetarian/vegan on most other levels of your life and just this once want to slightly bend your rule. I would love to have as much strength and restraint. You should be proud of your overall lifestyle. Kudo's to you!


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I would love to be as strong as you. I think you have great morals just for the fact that you resisted this long.
> 
> Seriously I do not think you would be wrong morally for getting an Oberon cover. I agree with the others that say the cow would not be killed for their skin alone.
> 
> I think you are an amazing person for being vegetarian/vegan on most other levels of your life and just this once want to slightly bend your rule. I would love to have as much strength and restraint. You should be proud of your overall lifestyle. Kudo's to you!


Kool,

Thank you so much for the kind words!!! I REALLY appreciate that! It means a lot.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

I completely agree with what kool said.  Yay you!

Also, another way to also think about it is from the standpoint that the oberon will likely last forever.  This means that you will be reducing consumption & waste.  If you get a faux leather cover, the plastics & etc used are likely not very good for the environment.  (yes, I know the methane the cows produce isn't either)  So, 1 leather cover vs. a series of others...

As much as I have drooled over covers here, I think that I will likely end up with only one (ok, maybe 2).  I am having so much fun looking at all of the different covers, but want the Kindle to be a space saver/decrease my footprint kind of thing.  

I am planning on getting an Oberon journal cover rather than a kindle cover, because I seriously believe that the Oberon will far outlast my Kindle.  The 8th or 10th generation kindle, when I will give in & upgrade, wont fit into the cover.  If I have the journal cover, I will be able to use it forever, for a variety of other uses.

Just some thoughts...


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have been wondering if it's possible to go to a leather shop and turn a kindle cover into a journal by just taking the corners off.  It's got pockets on both sides and is roughly the same size.  Has anyone tried this?  I have more than one Oberon cover and thought I could turn one into a journal insted of buying a journal.  
what think you?
Paula ny


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

In my opinion, the cow is killed for food and the leather is a by product. The covers are beautiful and it is helping the economy by buying one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

OK, so I am not a vegan or a vegetarian. I enjoy eating meat. That aside, buying a leather product is simply a way of using all of the animal that has died to feed us. Many native tribes across the globes have a policy of wasting any part of the animal. They find ways to use all of the meat and organs. They use the bone to make instruments, weapons, or toys. They used the tendons to make stings and ties. Using the skin of the animal to make shelter, clothing, and protective coverings is all a part of that process.

So by buying an Oberon cover, you are helping to make sure that the cow that died is properly honored by using all of its body parts for something productive. In this case, you are using the hide to protect your Kindle, which is a device that helps to store knowledge. What better reason for a cow to have died?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> OK, so I am not a vegan or a vegetarian. I enjoy eating meat. That aside, buying a leather product is simply a way of using all of the animal that has died to feed us. Many native tribes across the globes have a policy of wasting any part of the animal. They find ways to use all of the meat and organs. They use the bone to make instruments, weapons, or toys. They used the tendons to make stings and ties. Using the skin of the animal to make shelter, clothing, and protective coverings is all a part of that process.
> 
> So by buying an Oberon cover, you are helping to make sure that the cow that died is properly honored by using all of its body parts for something productive. In this case, you are using the hide to protect your Kindle, which is a device that helps to store knowledge. What better reason for a cow to have died?


Great reasoning!! I love it.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

kimmysue said:


> I am planning on getting an Oberon journal cover rather than a kindle cover, because I seriously believe that the Oberon will far outlast my Kindle. The 8th or 10th generation kindle, when I will give in & upgrade, wont fit into the cover. If I have the journal cover, I will be able to use it forever, for a variety of other uses.


I thought about the same thing when I order Oberon cover with velcro. I thought the cover will last longer then the device so if I get the corner it will be only for that device but if I get the velcro, I could use it for same size device in the future which I know I'll be buying when K1 and K2 no longer work. I have K1 and K2. When I got K2 I was thinking about using extra velcro K1 cover that I have but then Oberon introduced new cover design and... I just wanted that new one. lol. Besides I like the floating look of the Kindle.


----------

